# looking for work in Spain???



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

10.000 Seasonal Workers from Andalusia head for France*-*RTN The Favourite Free Newspaper For The Costa Blanca, Costa Calida & Costa del Sol



Jo xxx


----------



## Mame (Aug 8, 2008)

In our village a lot of the older people used to go every year to France for the grape harvest.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Mame said:


> In our village a lot of the older people used to go every year to France for the grape harvest.


So its nothing new then?

Jo xx


----------



## timr (Feb 1, 2010)

The French employers treat the workers better and pay quite a bit more. The Generalitat of Cataluña sent letters to employed people a couple of weeks ago offering work harvesting at under 6 euros an hour whereas in France people can earn nearly 10 euros ph. One of the local farmers (inland Valencai) told me last week he´d be offering 3 euros per hour for women and 4 for men. Not a lot a money for very hard work.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

timr said:


> The French employers treat the workers better and pay quite a bit more. The Generalitat of Cataluña sent letters to employed people a couple of weeks ago offering work harvesting at under 6 euros an hour whereas in France people can earn nearly 10 euros ph. One of the local farmers (inland Valencai) told me last week he´d be offering 3 euros per hour for women and 4 for men. Not a lot a money for very hard work.



The cost of living in France is a lot higher tho. But if the Spanish can go across and earn more..........

Jo xxx


----------



## zilly (Mar 9, 2010)

It's certainly not a new concept for Spanish men.After the second world war when Spain had nothing vast numbers of Spanish men went up to Germany to work-I think in the car industry.Hence a lot of older men spesk German well.They were there for years sometimes.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Isn't this just like the Vale of Evesham businesses in the UK that employ foreign workers every summer to pick their crops? In fact "eastern europeans" are used quite regularly around here for the orange harvests


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Isn't this just like the Vale of Evesham businesses in the UK that employ foreign workers every summer to pick their crops? In fact "eastern europeans" are used quite regularly around here for the orange harvests


And in East Anglia. Many towns and villages have signs in Polish and Polish delis and cafes.
Quite a culture shock for an area that until comparatively recently was isolated from the mainstream.


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

> Isn't this just like the Vale of Evesham businesses in the UK that employ foreign workers every summer to pick their crops? In fact "eastern europeans" are used quite regularly around here for the orange harvests


It's probably for exactly the same reason - no local would look twice at it. We did it Australia and New Zealand as young 'working holiday visa' travellers and it was the same story there too. Although in OZ it was a better deal as it was 'piece-meal' rather than an hourly rate, i.e. the harder you work the better the pay. As I recall the Queensland Imperial mandarin season of '96 paid for the 4 month trip back to the UK!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> 10.000 Seasonal Workers from Andalusia head for France*-*RTN The Favourite Free Newspaper For The Costa Blanca, Costa Calida & Costa del Sol
> 
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


I think the reason that this is/was news is 'cos for generations migrant workers have come to Spain to work. Now, with the crisis, Spanish workers have had to leave the country to find work. 
Yes, it happened years ago when many Spaniards left for places like Germany in their search for work, but more recently the Spanish had been able to offer work to outside workers.
This article tells the story
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/05/16/world/europe/16spain.html


----------



## Claire la richarde (Jul 6, 2009)

The one season I picked grapes in France (OMG it was 29 years ago!) most of the pickers were Spanish, from somewhere in the deep South - Murcia, I think. They had men and women and even one child of about 8, who was assisted by her mother but paid the adult rate, to muttering from the local French pickers.

The owner of the vineyards paid the minimum wage, but on the black, naturally. At that time it was high enough to make it worth the Spaniards paying their own travelling costs to come and work in Herault for a month. Of course, in the early 80s southern Spain was a poor region.

They had no rent to pay, as the owner let them doss in a big empty house he owned. He also provided free plonk.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Claire la richarde said:


> The one season I picked grapes in France (OMG it was 29 years ago!) most of the pickers were Spanish, from somewhere in the deep South - Murcia, I think. They had men and women and even one child of about 8, who was assisted by her mother but paid the adult rate, to muttering from the local French pickers.
> 
> The owner of the vineyards paid the minimum wage, but on the black, naturally. At that time it was high enough to make it worth the Spaniards paying their own travelling costs to come and work in Herault for a month. Of course, in the early 80s southern Spain was a poor region.
> 
> They had no rent to pay, as the owner let them doss in a big empty house he owned. He also provided free plonk.


 Nice little story Claire.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

kerlio30 said:


> what i did wrong?
> 
> i wanna help that girl , for find job over here
> 
> ...


I think the problem is that we're finding you a bit confusing, you need to estabish what you want and post on here. We dont have jobs, we're about information for those expats who have moved to Spain or who are thinking about moving to Spain

Jo xxx


----------



## kerlio30 (Aug 30, 2010)

i know u don´t have job , i only say this girl it , for help a bit , if she wanna do it here.

but i didn´t offert any job or say to awhipday.

i only want to share some information with awhipday

and i think is good place to do it and sell in uk.

Awhipday i live in Almeria if u don´t have house at the moment , pass for here i invit you pass some day visit spain.


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

timr said:


> One of the local farmers (inland Valencai) told me last week he´d be offering 3 euros per hour for women and 4 for men. Not a lot a money for very hard work.


Agreed, and also illegal. And a bit perplexing. I grew up in an agricultural area of Australia where piece rate was the norm. The first people to hired were always the Southern European women as they were considered fast, thorough, cheery, and unlikely to cause trouble. 

The Spain to France agricultural drift figure has just jumped to 14,000 today on a couple of Spanish websites today. I wonder whether Sarkozy's campaign against the gitanes of late has had an impact on demand. During a spell up in Flanders last year, it was clear that the displaced Romanians and other South-east European gypsies where critical to local agriculture. My fruiterer was always grumbling that he couldn't find anyone to harvest at his farm while the streets of Lille were full of local-born young men begging. The rates were upwards of E10 an hour for work that would be hard, but conditions better than working in the Southern Spain's 40C heat.

On other matters employment: did anyone catch the survey quoted in several weekend newspapers that indicated that Spain has the highest incidence of hiring via recommendation of family and friends of any EU country?


----------



## fourgotospain (May 4, 2009)

> On other matters employment: did anyone catch the survey quoted in several weekend newspapers that indicated that Spain has the highest incidence of hiring via recommendation of family and friends of any EU country?


Shocker!!!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fourgotospain said:


> Shocker!!!!!!


isn't that a big surprise


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

geez said:


> On other matters employment: did anyone catch the survey quoted in several weekend newspapers that indicated that Spain has the highest incidence of hiring via recommendation of family and friends of any EU country?


I can believe that and for good reason (plus I think I am starting to realise why unemployment is so high here!). We are looking for someone to help out, initially just a couple of hours a week plus some copywriting that if all goes to plan could easily result in a fulltime job with a career in marketing too. We´ve asked around friends and family of friends and getting some good responses and realistic hourly rates. We also then just "put it out there", the amount of unskilled people that came back wanting 30€ an hour just to make some phonecalls is unreal


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

geez said:


> On other matters employment: did anyone catch the survey quoted in several weekend newspapers that indicated that Spain has the highest incidence of hiring via recommendation of family and friends of any EU country?



Yep!! Thats how I got my job!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2010)

geez said:


> On other matters employment: did anyone catch the survey quoted in several weekend newspapers that indicated that Spain has the highest incidence of hiring via recommendation of family and friends of any EU country?


Stinks when it works against you, but while it's working for me I can't complain!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

geez said:


> On other matters employment: did anyone catch the survey quoted in several weekend newspapers that indicated that Spain has the highest incidence of hiring via recommendation of family and friends of any EU country?


I'd be interested in that if anyone finds a link


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

geez said:


> On other matters employment: did anyone catch the survey quoted in several weekend newspapers that indicated that Spain has the highest incidence of hiring via recommendation of family and friends of any EU country?


I thought that was the only way people were hired here!  No, I cant complain either, that is how I have all of my private students.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Caz.I said:


> I thought that was the only way people were hired here!  No, I cant complain either, that is how I have all of my private students.


& all my work is word of mouth

the cheapest & best advertising!!


I'm even having to pass students off to other teachers now!!


----------



## geez (Apr 4, 2010)

The stat was no great surprise to me as well, but I thought posting it here it might benefit those who are considering moving to Spain to look for work. I'm still looking for it and hoping my temporary boolean block clears. I was on a train over the weekend reading a bunch of papers I wouldn't normally pick up (perhaps it was 'ABC'; but the source seemed sound). The family/friends figure was in the 40%s, private employment agencies comparatively low, and public employment service practically 0%.

ShinyAndy: Are you after copy writing services in English? Perhaps the higher wage expectations are a reflection of lack of familiarity with local conditions. That would sound close to a start quote for such services in the UK.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

geez said:


> The stat was no great surprise to me as well, but I thought posting it here it might benefit those who are considering moving to Spain to look for work. I'm still looking for it and hoping my temporary boolean block clears.


Exactly.
I don't think anyone would be surprised by the fact that that's how people get their work here, but I'd still like to see an article about it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

geez said:


> ShinyAndy: Are you after copy writing services in English? Perhaps the higher wage expectations are a reflection of lack of familiarity with local conditions. That would sound close to a start quote for such services in the UK.


No, this is for English speaking Spaniards.. copy has been done in English already, needs to be re-written (not translated) in Spanish. The 30€ an hour comment was more in reference to someone coming in, making a few simple phone calls for us to build up our national media list and to learn about marketing & pr if they wanted - with a view to it becoming fulltime potentially


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I'd be interested in that if anyone finds a link


It's called "enchufe".

Necesitas un enchufe para triunfar | VIDA LABORAL · SOLICITAR INFORME DE VIDA LABORAL


----------

